# Flushing unwanted fish in the toilet



## TriggerMAN (Aug 15, 2009)

just wondering if your fish die is this what you do, it would seem like the proper burial.

or if you fish is on the verge of passing away, will you euthanize them in order to save them further suffering?

For example i had a diamond goby that went carpet surfing in the middle of the night, i woke me up but i was too late and it had brain damage and was totally not gonna recover so i flushed the poor guy.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I have been known to euthanize a fish when necessary. My method is the same for fresh as it is saltwater. Add clove oil to some tank water, mix it vigorously, add fish. Once fish is out from the clove oil mixture, I will add some sort of pure alcohol or vodka to the water to euthanize.

As for disposal, they go into the green bin now, as they are bio-degradable 

Nothing should ever go down the toilet as a means of disposal


----------



## TriggerMAN (Aug 15, 2009)

Vodka sounds good, let the fish go out the right way , drunk as F%#$


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

but I do it backwards, make them pass out first and then get them drunk


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yup same for me, I put them in the green bin.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

green bin, or racoon if I see one (night deaths)


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I used to know an aquarist that fed them to her cat (after they were deceased of course).


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

On the rare chance I have to euthanize, if it's a small fish (and that's all I like to keep) it's beheaded. I know it sounds gruesome, but it's fast and painless, and 100% sucessful. Then into the green bin (at my folks) or garbage at home.


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

step one: get 2 rocks

step two: place fish on one rock

step three: fish sandwich


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

papik said:


> step one: get 2 rocks
> 
> step two: place fish on one rock
> 
> step three: fish sandwich




LOL that's just cruel!

If I know my fish is at the point of no return, I get a plastic container with water, add the fish and freeze it.

I dunno if that's a good or bad way of doing it.

I like the clove oil idea, I may incorporate that with my freezing method but minus the alcohol part.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> LOL that's just cruel!
> 
> If I know my fish is at the point of no return, I get a plastic container with water, add the fish and freeze it.
> 
> ...


its bad for freezing, they will feel more painful when the water forms ice crystal

but its better than you staring at them and they stares you back in the clover oil


----------



## TriggerMAN (Aug 15, 2009)

I still say the toilet, give them 1 last ride and send them back to wens they came


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Flushing them down the toilet is extremely cruel. SW fish can last for upwards of 10-15 minutes in FW. All you are doing is putting them in a environment that is toxic in waste products and chemicals. As fo clove oil, yeah it takes a bit before they succumb to the anethetizing effects of the oil, but at least it is the most humane method out there. Putting them to sleep then adding vodka or freezing them is humane. 

Would you stone your dog or cat to death? Fish are as much pets as furry animals, the only reason that there is no possibility of cruelty charges is that they are still regulated as food, not pets under the law.


----------



## TriggerMAN (Aug 15, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Flushing them down the toilet is extremely cruel. SW fish can last for upwards of 10-15 minutes in FW. All you are doing is putting them in a environment that is toxic in waste products and chemicals. As fo clove oil, yeah it takes a bit before they succumb to the anethetizing effects of the oil, but at least it is the most humane method out there. Putting them to sleep then adding vodka or freezing them is humane.
> 
> Would you stone your dog or cat to death? Fish are as much pets as furry animals, the only reason that there is no possibility of cruelty charges is that they are still regulated as food, not pets under the law.


LMAO i was talking about an already dead fish


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

TriggerMAN said:


> LMAO i was talking about an already dead fish


I figured you would... thus I didn't quote you. However people still feel that disposal of an unwanted fish can be the toilet


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Have to be honest, I flushed a dead fish or 20 in the past 15 years of keeping fish. If the fish is still alive and untreatable, I have used various methods to allow it to pass in a humane way.

We typically don't have enough organic waste to use a green bin and with 3 cats the garbage is typically a no no.

So I will bury or flush (dead fish only) depending on the size.

Handling of a dead fish is typically not a concern to me, it's what I do while they are alive I care about.


----------

